# Halloween vs Silence of the Lambs: Preference?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Halloween for me, the first one. I find it to be a much more realistic, subtle and effective portrayal of a psychotic mind.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I always wanted to find a true masterpiece film, but a horror film. You know, where all the elements that you remember about horror were actually contained in one brilliant plot. Yet of all the ones I remember seeing, nothing stood out as standalone mastered. Then one day... in 2015 I played this game called Until Dawn. I found what was the impossible.

There are more caviats I want to explain about the above comment, but I won't spoil a single thing more. Just that you can watch it on YouTube as a film version: "Until Dawn, No Commentary."


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Silence of the Lambs for me.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

(Can't edit my first post.)

I didn't know anything about the game/movie ahead of time, so here's a direct link


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

And that one has no music score. Alternative link 




I'm done.


----------

